# Moonspots vs. spots??



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I thought I knew the difference. Now I am not so sure. I kinda understood it to be a shadowing and size didn't matter it could be just a few hairs or hugh. Here is a doe someone is telling me is moonspoted I asked where the moonspots are and she said the black spots all over her are moonspots. ??? I am not purchasing her but it made me wonder what is the difference between a moonspot and a spot and did I have it right or was I confused?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You are correct a moonspot is any color other then white overlayed on a darker or lighter background. Usually round in nature. 

The second doe is not moonspotted but actually just black broken with white which created a spotting effect with the black.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Stacey! I am always learning and she just made me question what I thought I knew on this subject. Some like my buck I am still not sure on but that black and white doe I was fairly sure on.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well he is cream not white so its possible that the spot is a moonspot. Has he had any moonspotted kids born?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Nope well none that I have been able to see easily. He has had 6 kids so I would think it would have shown up in someone.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't know if you seen this before or not, but it is a great page with info about moonspots:

http://www.goatspots.com/moonspots.html


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Had not sean that page before. What good explanation photos! Thanks Calico!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You are correct about the second doe...no moon spots. It's a little frustrating when people give out misinformation like that...saying she's moon spotted, when she's not...then people get confused. So I am VERY glad you came and asked here! I'd tell the other person she is incorrect and send her that goatspots link.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

You are very welcome!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

So Loca does not have moonspots because she is white?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

No she is a buckskin broken with white.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, in any case, she is still my pretty baby. She was not sold to me as having moonspots; I just got curious.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

A lot of people really like the broken buckskin look, it is very flashy. I prefer it over moonspots myself


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah, I have a buck who is a buckskin with broken white like that. He throws a LOT of kids with the same exact coloring/pattern. Definitely no moonspots though. I did breed a girl to him with a massive amount of moonspots so we'll see.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Loca was bred to Jedi Knight who has the same kind of markings. but I don't think it took.  I'll expose her again because I think they are beautiful.


----------



## JK Farms & Sanctuary (Apr 26, 2011)

So this would be moon spots?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

^Yep...those sure are moonspots!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

pretty! :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

this is a moonspot correct? now you have me questioning myself :doh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Kind of hard to see from that photo. Do you have a larger photo? Did the sire or dam have any noticeable moonspots?


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

her father has no moonspots that i can see but has thrown kids with moonspots.here is her 1/2 brother, they share the same sire


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well...the gold one definately has moonspots. I wouldn't be surprised if that little spot on the other one isn't a moonspot too. The sire must have a moonspot or two hidden somewhere then if numerous kids from him have them.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes that kid sure looks to have a bunch. :thumb:


----------

